# Nocturia- my pisser is broken



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently found out that it's not normal to wake up to pee a bunch of times per night. I've just always done it and thought it was the norm. So I've been looking into it and trying to reduce the amount of times. I've found that the nights I get up much less, then the following day my anxiety will be much less- like a whole lot less. I never put those two things together til now... :idea
I've been to two docs recently who both prescribed different antibiotics for a possible UTI. Neither has done anything. Thinking I might have to man up with the savings account and just pay to see a urologist. But damn, those frickers charge a ton just for the visit, let alone tests. I better get some free coffee and donuts up in that waiting room. And definitely a damn lollipop. 
It's amazing me how much of a difference I see in my emotional state when I only get up a few times versus as many as 20 times! I recently drove a close friend away. I'm only seeing now how freaking moody and angry I was towards thats person now I've gotten some sleep some nights :/ gotta fix this

Anyhow. Anyone else have any experiences like this ? Or any thoughts?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do you drink a lot of water or caffeine?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

One cup of coffee in the morn. Two large glasses of water by 3pm at the latest. If I don't drink enough water I get that restless leg syndrome and toss and turn all night. Hardly any fluids after 3..


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

I have this too, even when I make sure not to drink a few hours before bed. I've had it for years and I'm pretty sure its anxiety related.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Anything you've found that helps it?
Seems no matter what I do to relax or regardless of whether it's a difficult day or a day with almost no tough situations- it's random whether I go a lot or a little. I thought I had found a few things to help it. Maybe I did. Seems like it kicked up real bad two days ago when I started this new Antibiotic for possible UTI.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

When you do see a urologist, inquire about your pelvic floor muscles. Last summer I had trouble peeing and had a UTI. They didn't know where it was coming from after two antibiotic treatments and I still had the complaints. Turned out my pelvic floor muscles were too tight/strong from a combination of stress and situps, which in turn caused the piss to remain in my urinal tracts, causing an infection. If you have problems with holding your piss though, it might be caused by pelvic muscles that are too weak instead.

The test itself is a pretty painful (not to mention embarassing) process where a urologist shoves their arm up your arse, and checks out stuff like your prostate, shoves a scope in your penis and all that other fun stuff. But hey, if you're lucky, you'll have a cute nurse chick applying the anaesthetic fluid.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Metalunatic,


ha ha. My regular doc I went to recently is a huge body builder. He was Mr. New Jersey a few times back in the 80's. He's still ripped. I went there expecting he'd do the ol' prostate finger exam. He didn't. Said I'm too young to have prostate problem. Waste of a trip- but i was really kinda relieved- cause that dude has some freaking huge hands with sausage fingers!!! yahhhhh. 

I think I will end up going to a urologist. I googled the scope that they put up your willy... whew.. little scary- cute nurse or not! :afr

I do workout, but not so much abs- even though I'm from New JerseY  
But I'll be sure to add that to my list of things to ask about if I do go. thanks man


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Metalunatic said:


> When you do see a urologist, inquire about your pelvic floor muscles. Last summer I had trouble peeing and had a UTI. They didn't know where it was coming from after two antibiotic treatments and I still had the complaints. Turned out my pelvic floor muscles were too tight/strong from a combination of stress and situps, which in turn caused the piss to remain in my urinal tracts, causing an infection. If you have problems with holding your piss though, it might be caused by pelvic muscles that are too weak instead.
> 
> The test itself is a pretty painful (not to mention embarassing) process where a urologist shoves their arm up your arse, and checks out stuff like your prostate, shoves a scope in your penis and all that other fun stuff. But hey, if you're lucky, you'll have a cute nurse chick applying the anaesthetic fluid.


I have the same problem as the original posted and have seen my urologist who proceeded to do absolutely nothing. Wouldn't it be an awesome world if doctors were the ones to do their jobs instead of you, the patient, doing their work for them. I shouldn't have to go online to figure out possible causes and then suggest them to my doctor, that's his ****ing job.

We work as a team. I do all the work, and he gets paid big bucks and has a huge social status, it works out good, I guess, for him. Doctor's problem solving abilities these days are just awful!

It is mentally tasking, and draining on resources to constantly go to one doctor after another until you find one that wants to do his/her job and actually solve whatever health issue you have. It is the only profession I can think of where you can accomplish absolutely nothing and still get paid top dollars.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Metalunatic,

I was just reading about the procedure for a cystoscopy. Wow. You netherlanders are tough Sob's! Kudos to you for going through that! Although the part about the nurse and gel.. well. yeah  

Noca,

That is exactly why I'm reluctant to shell bucks out for a visit. I've had similar experiences in the past with docs for other things. And the recent one I mentioned where the sausage finger hulk doc didn't do anything except prescribe some antibiotics and give me some samples of a bladder relaxer med. 
So how long have you had this going on? About how many times a night do you get up? Found anything that helps?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DanCan said:


> Metalunatic,
> 
> I was just reading about the procedure for a cystoscopy. Wow. You netherlanders are tough Sob's! Kudos to you for going through that! Although the part about the nurse and gel.. well. yeah
> 
> ...


Pfft that's more than my doc did. See Dr Dumbass has two things he can do. A) find the cause of your problem, which basically most Dr Dumbasses are much too lazy to do and/or too stupid to do, or B) treat your symptoms with meds. My doctor cant even do that, and then he just expects me to wait another 6 months while he sits on his *** and I suffer in the meantime.

But god, I feel for you man, I couldn't even imagine what it must be like to actually have to pay for these turds. The countless doctor's I have seen and how utterly useless they are. I see them for free.

I have to get up 4-9 times a night on average. I have to empty at least 3-4 bladders full of piss. It seems if I am cold, it gets even worse and I have to pee even more. I got a heated mattress cover last night and that was slightly better sleep, but still had to get up 5 times. I have to walk down two floors to get to the washroom at night too, and I have to try to not think about anything and keep the lights off so that my mind won't wake up.

Meanwhile, Dr Dumbass is home in his oversized house, deep asleep in his bed. It makes my blood boil just thinking about it.

I think the US has even caught on to the incompetence of Dr Dumbass. For example you will see the pharmaceutical companies marketing directly to the consumer and then stating warnings, adverse reactions, side effects and who should avoid taking the medicine. They already acknowledge that Dr Dumbass is too incompetent to be trusted to inform the patient and take care of such things. They know that the patients are basically forced to educate and treat themselves because god knows Dr Dumbass won't do that, so they simply skip the middle man, and go straight to the patient.

This whole sub forum, and countless more health forums exist because doctors cannot do their jobs. People are forced to educate and treat themselves, while of course Dr Dumbass gets paid, and maintains the status of "god".


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Noca,

exactly. You just made a little more reluctant to go pay the urologist now... hm.. 
So how's it work up there? It's free, but you can only go a certain amount of times per year? 

I think somewhere around 10 times is average for me. I piss in a cup at night. And there's just enough light leaking through my curtain to get it done Try it out.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Metalunatic said:


> When you do see a urologist, inquire about your pelvic floor muscles. Last summer I had trouble peeing and had a UTI. They didn't know where it was coming from after two antibiotic treatments and I still had the complaints. Turned out my pelvic floor muscles were too tight/strong from a combination of stress and situps, which in turn caused the piss to remain in my urinal tracts, causing an infection. If you have problems with holding your piss though, it might be caused by pelvic muscles that are too weak instead.
> 
> The test itself is a pretty painful (not to mention embarassing) process where a urologist shoves their arm up your arse, and checks out stuff like your prostate, shoves a scope in your penis and all that other fun stuff. But hey, if you're lucky, you'll have a cute nurse chick applying the anaesthetic fluid.


even as a woman my va jj hurt when I read that
*crosses legs*


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Right Ineko?? 

I did the same thing.. 
Don't know if you're a Seinfeld fan at all, but "He retreated in like a scared turtle"


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

ha! I remember that!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

DanCan said:


> Metalunatic,
> 
> ha ha. My regular doc I went to recently is a huge body builder. He was Mr. New Jersey a few times back in the 80's. He's still ripped. I went there expecting he'd do the ol' prostate finger exam. He didn't. Said I'm too young to have prostate problem. Waste of a trip- but i was really kinda relieved- cause that dude has some freaking huge hands with sausage fingers!!! yahhhhh.
> 
> ...


Haha, consider yourself lucky. I think my doc suspected I might have an enlarged prostate or whatever. Maybe he thought I used roids or something (which I didn't/don't). I hope it's nothing to be serious for you though! If it is indeed a pelvic floor problem, don't expect it to be solved in a week or two though. I went through physical therapy with someone specialised in treating these kinds of complaints. That also isn't very fun. She too shoved her fingers up my backside, to show me where my pelvic floor muscles were, and I had to tighten and relax these muscles on her command. So yeah, just putting that out there so you know what to expect if that is indeed to problem.



Noca said:


> I have the same problem as the original posted and have seen my urologist who proceeded to do absolutely nothing. Wouldn't it be an awesome world if doctors were the ones to do their jobs instead of you, the patient, doing their work for them. I shouldn't have to go online to figure out possible causes and then suggest them to my doctor, that's his ****ing job.
> 
> We work as a team. I do all the work, and he gets paid big bucks and has a huge social status, it works out good, I guess, for him. Doctor's problem solving abilities these days are just awful!
> 
> It is mentally tasking, and draining on resources to constantly go to one doctor after another until you find one that wants to do his/her job and actually solve whatever health issue you have. It is the only profession I can think of where you can accomplish absolutely nothing and still get paid top dollars.


Sounds like one hell of a team alright. I wonder, are there no regulations or something where you live that protect you from a doctor (or any professional for that matter) not doing ****? I mean, my doc had my urine and blood tested and retested until I just got sick of it. He ran every possible test he as a physician could, and when he was out of options he sent me to the urologist. That's the way it's supposed to be done.



DanCan said:


> Metalunatic,
> 
> I was just reading about the procedure for a cystoscopy. Wow. You netherlanders are tough Sob's! Kudos to you for going through that! Although the part about the nurse and gel.. well. yeah
> 
> ...


Lol. Idk about us Dutch being tough, haha. But yeah man, it hurt like a *****, and it left a pretty nasty feeling for about an hour afterwards. Just imagine someone pouring acid through your pee hole or whatever. That's kind of how i'd describe it. Had to clench my teeth so hard, not to scream. :lol But honestly, the fist up the backside was the worst and the most awkward.

As for how many times I got up, the problem for me was not that I had to pee too much, it was that I couldn't pee. My pelvic floor muscles were (and still are, though much less so) too tight. Yours could possibly be too loose. I was, however, adviced to drink a whole crapload of water each day, to flush my urinal tracts and to go to the toilet whenever I felt the need, and not hold it.



Ineko said:


> even as a woman my va jj hurt when I read that
> *crosses legs*


Well, you have a higher pain threshold on average right?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

If I get that done someone better buy me dinner and a movie after...


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

F*&%$%$. 2 AM. Feeling of having to piss is keeping me lying here awake. Giving up on sleeping any time soon. Netflix. Facebook. SAS. And microwaved leftovers.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

DanCan said:


> If I get that done someone better buy me dinner and a movie after...


Haha dude, chill. You don't even know for certain what the problem is yet.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I quit on that antibiotic I was taking. It was seriously making it hurt to pee. I've never had that in my life. but now I'm must back to 5 or 6 times per night. I'm gonna try some natural alternatives I'm reading about online before I shell out the big bucks for a nerdy urologist with a God complex 

If anyones got any suggestions on supplements or anything else to try that doesn't involve jamming something up my peter, then please suggest away.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DanCan said:


> I quit on that antibiotic I was taking. It was seriously making it hurt to pee. I've never had that in my life. but now I'm must back to 5 or 6 times per night. I'm gonna try some natural alternatives I'm reading about online before I shell out the big bucks for a nerdy urologist with a God complex
> 
> If anyones got any suggestions on supplements or anything else to try that doesn't involve jamming something up my peter, then please suggest away.


D-mannose powder is supposed to work for UTI infections in women, so maybe the same is true for men?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23633128

There is D-glucose as well.

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF00256954

I assume the only reason these studies were done with women is because women have a much higher rate of UTIs than men.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Noca. I think I had it kicked, but then it started up again this week. I don't think it's a UTI anymore, cause none of the anti's did anything. 
I think I remember reading d-mannose is the ingredient in cranberry juice that makes it effective. I might give both of those supplements there a shot just to try.


----------

